# How wet are you after you give your Golden a bath??



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

When I was giving Daisy a bath the other day I noticed that I wasn't as wet as she normally gets me. For some reason she really likes to put her wet head on my leg when I give her a bath. So I was wondering...How wet are you after your dog's bath?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Dry as a bone... my dogs don't shake til I close the curtain and say "Shake off" VERY good trick to know!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm as soaking wet as he is. I have glass doors on my shower so it is easier on my back to just strip down and climb in with him and close the doors.  I wash him and towel him off and then wash all the dog hair off me and clean the shower. We both get clean that way.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I'm as soaking wet as he is. I have glass doors on my shower so it is easier on my back to just strip down and climb in with him and close the doors.  I wash him and towel him off and then wash all the dog hair off me and clean the shower. We both get clean that way.


That is just too funny that you guys shower together! I must admit I have thought of it often but no shower doors so mine would probably just sprint and leave me slip sliding


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm soaked, I usually do all four at the same time, and they need it now


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

When I give Beau a bath, I dont get wet but I voted wet enough to change clothes. Because when I give Bama a bath he is a wiggle worm and Shelby just keeps shaking. She hates to get wet.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam is very good in the bath... even though he loves being in water, he always looks very grumpy when i give him a bath but he tolerates it very well. he will patiently let me lather him down and rinse him, then towel dry him down real good.. then i leave the bathroom, close the door and let him shake LOL then come back in, towel him off some more, and let him loose to go "roll dry" on the bed... haha i stay completely dry


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

layla gets a bath about every-other day (she mud wrestles with my goats, and we have brand new carpet!) but don't worry, we use oatmeal shampoo and her skin is fine! She loves baths! We only have a shower curtain, not doors-but we've not had a problem yet. 

we shower with her, one of us will bathe her then hand her to the other one for a quick dry, while the 1st person finishes their shower. it sounds a little weird, but it works!


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Surprisingly, my Bo is pretty easy to give a bath to. I did not expect that at all.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I'm as soaking wet as he is. I have glass doors on my shower so it is easier on my back to just strip down and climb in with him and close the doors.  I wash him and towel him off and then wash all the dog hair off me and clean the shower. We both get clean that way.


We've showered together, here, too. Monster and I have also (accidently) taken a bath together...was home alone so I keep Monster with me at all times, and whe nI was about finished out of nowhere he jumped in.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I have only given Murphy a bath twice (we take him to the groomer) but sometimes you need to give them a quick one inbetween groomings. The first time he was tiny so I stayed fairly dry, but the second time I found it much easier to just get in with him. I'm sure he appreciated it too..


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I always put on a pair of shorts and get right in the tub with him, so I get wet but not soaked. I get much wetter when I have to give the cats baths, which thankfully isn't much.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> I always put on a pair of shorts and get right in the tub with him, so I get wet but no soaked. I get much wetter when I have to give the cats baths, which thankfully isn't much.


That's what I do too. DH makes sure he stays in the tub while I do all the hard work.  Merlin is pretty good about not shaking till we have him toweled down. Not a big spray at all.

I have never bathed my cat! Very rarely have I ever bathed a cat in my life. It's not fun!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My girls have never had a tub bath--always outside with water hose and only in summer. KayCee loves baths--don't even need a leash on her. Get her good and soaked and before i can shampoo on, she shakes. have to hose her again. honey doesn't like batxhs and shakes all the time. yep, I get good and wet.

We use to give Scooter baths in the tub after duck unint and had to lay donw a dozen towels and drape them over the counter, etc as he would get of tub and sahek before we could get towle over him to start drying.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I think my clothes get more wet when I am drying Jester off after the bath. He is good in the tub but gets zany and wiggly when he gets out. I try to soak up as much water out of his coat with towels then I put him on the table and use the doggie dryer. When he is dry, it's time for me to strip my soaking wet and hair covered clothes and take my shower!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I put my bathing suit on then shower each one one at a time. I use to wear clothes and ended up changing them 3 times. It's a lot better now that I wear my bathing suit. But I still end up having 4 showers in one day


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy's really good about her baths but we use a hand-held shower device and invariably I end up spraying myself. I just put a t-shirt on, put my hair in a pony tail and jump right in with her. She does shake behind the shower curtain but I'm always very wet before we get to that point.

:wave:


----------



## Nala's Mom (Apr 8, 2007)

I get just as wet cause I just get in there with her! It is easier than bending over the side of the tub.


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

I am curious, who would be interested in giving their goldens a bath at a self-serve dog bath shop? You come in bathe your dog, yourself, with their own products, in a clean and sterilzed tub? Towels provided, unless you bring your own, for a nominal fee, no one else but you doing the job. Less stress for them and you.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Rose Clager said:


> I am curious, who would be interested in giving their goldens a bath at a self-serve dog bath shop? You come in bathe your dog, yourself, with their own products, in a clean and sterilzed tub? Towels provided, unless you bring your own, for a nominal fee, no one else but you doing the job. Less stress for them and you.


I wouldn't waste the gas on it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I voted a little wet, and I mean very little, often dry. My dog tub is in the kennel, and raised, so I don't have to bend over while bathing. I towel them well, and use a forced air dryer while they are still in the tub, blowing the excess water off (where is Ash when I need her...) before doing the final blow out when they are on a grooming table. So, my getting at all wet is from when I lift a dog from the tub and carry over to the table (essentially lift, turn, one or two steps, table...)


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I give my dogs showers.*

I may do it next week. The kennel where I am boarding my dogs for the weekend may not be able to groom them. Some people have new bathrooms. They are redoing their facilities to some extent.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I said a little which is very very little. After I bath (which I hate doing) I start blowing my dogs off in the tub that way I don't have to use a towel at all. when they are about 3/4 dry I put them on the table and finish the drying and blowing and laying the hair and feathering the way I want it. I would much rather dry all day then bath LOL don't like to wet.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

I typically carry my dogs from the Booster Bath to the grooming table so naturally I get wet...even with a towel wrapped around them. Don't know how many more years I can carry a 60 - 80 lb dog 20 feet :doh: I hate to see them get their feet dirty before I have a chance to dry and trim them. Yes, I am slightly nuts


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

We have shower doors too. I don't actually bathe with Miss Nikki -- but I usually wear shorts and a tshirt. After she's done, the bathroom gets cleaned THEN I get cleaned!


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

Roxy hasn't had a bath since she was a pup.... she gets hosed off if she's very muddy, and then towel dried but that's as far as it gets. I find that her coat cleans itself beautifully, and if she's got a bit muddy and we can't hose her off (say if we take her out all day) her coat looks cleaner and silkier than it normally does. She never smells 'doggie' or bad either.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we have self grooming stations at the local feeders supply stores. it costs $12 & you get a raised shower station, multiple shampoo options, cream rinses, 4 towels, a drying/grooming station, dryer, sterilized brushes, and a water proof apron. I have never used one-just remember reading the flyer we got about it. Sounds like a pretty good deal, i just find it easier to do at home


----------

